# Radio Shack Parts Sale



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure if this is available at all locations but just got 15% of a couple of items from the parts drawers. If you buy 5 or more the discount is 25%. I'll probably go back and pick up a few more things that I've held off ordering because of the shipping costs for a small order.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmm. May have to go in this weekend. For better or worse, this sounds like they're getting ready to stop selling components altogether. They've been threatening this for a few years now. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## HauntNH (May 17, 2010)

they have pulled them little by little around here


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Yep, as Charles Tandy rolls over in his grave. They want to be called "The Shack" as they let go of their highest profit items for good (small parts). They sold off all their manufacturing many years ago so now they are just like any other retailer. The managers/employees don't get paid anywhere near what they used to either so it's hard to find any decent/knowlegable help any more.

I used to be able to buy huge boxes of old parts and non-repairable items at the local shacks for a few bucks....no longer.

Grab up them parts, they'll soon be collectors items....

http://www.radioshackcatalogs.com/catalog_directory.html


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on the sale. I might miss a few components at the shack, ...they are good for that "I need one part tonight and I'm willing to pay 5x the market price for it" time. But for any serious work, I try to buy all the parts I need, plus spares I think I 'might' need at the surplus outlets, digikey, newark, etc. For the price of a few single parts at radioshack, you can buy a handfull of the basics...resistors, leds, caps, 2n2222, 2n3055, diodes, 555 timers, etc at a surplus outlet.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Hmm. May have to go in this weekend. For better or worse, this sounds like they're getting ready to stop selling components altogether. They've been threatening this for a few years now. Thanks for the heads-up!


That figures. I hate buying off the internet, and more and more it seems like we are being forced to do just that. Most of all I hate to wait. I will miss being able to run down to a retailer and buy what I need now instead of "wait 10 business days and pay $20.00 s&h" for a $1.25 part


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The Australian versions (Tandy and DSE) got rid of ALL of their parts earlier this year. Some were sold off cheap and by all accounts, at the end of the shop refurbishing that was done at the same time, you could go round the back and pull complete drawer sets out of the skip with leftover parts and take them away. Sadly I was out of the country when this happened and it seems all the refurbs happened at the same time.


----------

